# Porn in a unit.....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a bit of fun while im eating my lunch :lol:

Just 3 stunners from last month :argie:
All correction details finished in Zaino :thumb:
(Aston had new plates fitted)





































Robbie


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

title whore....... Very nice indeedie, loving the new unit.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> title whore....... Very nice indeedie, loving the new unit.


:lol:
The unit looks lovely empty :lol:
I will get some pics up on the weekend :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> title whore....... Very nice indeedie, loving the new unit.


lol you could look at that all day


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Love the plate on that GTR.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

steeleez said:


> Love the plate on that GTR.


So true :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome motors. Still love the Vanquishes :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the photos of the unit.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

ahhh pics of the unit lol.

Stunning motors there! Love the aston


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

some wee just came out how nice the new unit is looking fantastic


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Vanquish = BEAST :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

That anit work cleaning them is more like a dream super work mate


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

THOUGHT FOR A MOMENT THERE i LEFT MY MAG IN YOUR UNIT...NOW WHERE COULD IT BE?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very impressive!! :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

m33porsche said:


> THOUGHT FOR A MOMENT THERE i LEFT MY MAG IN YOUR UNIT...NOW WHERE COULD IT BE?


:thumb: Was good to see you again Jon and work on your lovely Porsche :thumb:

Speak soon mate


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Unit looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Nissan plates cool. X50 CET = XSOCET, as in the missile, as in how fast those fookers go. Or am i thinking too much into it ?? I love me plates me !!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

declanswan said:


> Nissan plates cool. X50 CET = XSOCET, as in the missile, as in how fast those fookers go. Or am i thinking too much into it ?? I love me plates me !!


Your spot on :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> Unit looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!


Thank you I will get some more pics up soon as its all done now :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Your spot on :thumb:


Im such a geek, i love it !!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice!


Cheers guys :thumb:

Once I get some time I will get in touch regarding the email you sent :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... what more can i say  spot on m8ey:thumb:




VeeDub


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You have such a rubbish job Robbie  

Johnny


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

I like the unit, so when are you moving in. 

Definately liking the plates on the GTR. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

jammy sod


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

very nice indeed, very jealous !!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> You have such a rubbish job Robbie
> 
> Johnny


I know but no-one else will have me :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jashton said:


> I like the unit, so when are you moving in.
> 
> Definately liking the plates on the GTR. :thumb:


All moved in now mate :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

ahh is that the 612, i for some reason have actually done 5 just this month, love them though!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Paint levels must be getting down a bit on the 612 now after the amount of machine work it's seen :doublesho

3 very nice cars though :thumb: Can't help thinking your photos don't do your work justice though - not a dig, just some constructive criticism.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Aston and Nissan are porn, the fezza is ugly in my opinion


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Paint levels must be getting down a bit on the 612 now after the amount of machine work it's seen :doublesho
> 
> 3 very nice cars though :thumb: Can't help thinking your photos don't do your work justice though - not a dig, just some constructive criticism.


New camera has arrived just trying to work out all the buttons :lol:


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

For a minute I thought that was my garage.


----------

